

You Can Keep Your Stinkin' Tablet - iPhone1
http://macmobility.blogspot.com/2011/03/you-can-keep-your-stinkin-tablet.html

======
bron
The author should read this > <http://daringfireball.net/2011/03/the_chair>

I'm not drinking the kool aid but iMovie does seem like a much better fit
using touch on the ipad and the jamming capabilities of Garageband looks very
appealing to a wannabe musician like myself. Not the finger poking stuff on
Garageband though, just the usual practice I should be putting in and putting
it on iPad makes it feel really casual and more accessible.

